# Mühle Glashütte Nautische Instrumente M1-30-75



## mannal

M-G Forum,

My local jeweler picked up a few watches at an estate-sale. He has one that caught my eye but I'm having issues finding good info on the model (limited Google search). Any links or info would be greatly appreciated. Sorry about the jumbo images.

Thanks

Mannal


----------



## watchloco

I must say it's a stunning watch. It seems to have a lot of scratches though. How much is it going for if you don't mind sharing? Have you contacted Mühle Glashütte Nautische Instrumente ? I do see the model number on the case back as M1-30-75. I did a quick search and found more info here at Chrono24.


----------



## mannal

I have the opportunity to make an offer but I'm not sure where to start. Continuing my Google search.

Thanks!



watchloco said:


> I must say it's a stunning watch. It seems to have a lot of scratches though. How much is it going for if you don't mind sharing? Have you contacted Mühle Glashütte Nautische Instrumente ? I do see the model number on the case back as M1-30-75. I did a quick search and found more info here at Chrono24.


----------



## StufflerMike

Teutonia Big Date of the early days due to the low three digit serial no.


----------



## mannal

stuffler said:


> Teutonia Big Date of the early days due to the low three digit serial no.


Thanks Mike. I found a manufacturing date of 2002. I know my guy will take any offer I make but I would like to go in educated. Google is my guide and I have found little info.

Thanks again!


----------



## cabfrank

It is a beautiful watch. If he will take any offer, I strongly advise you buy it. You can always resell it (to me) for a tidy profit if you don't like it.


----------



## mannal

Well, I reached the end of the internet and I have little to go on. I do know that they re-made the big date model:
Teutonia II Großdatum Chronometer - New Mühle Watches 2015 - Functional Wristwatches | Mühle-Glashütte GmbH nautische Instrumente und Feinmechanik

Going in with a low offer.


----------



## mannal

I made an offer and he countered. We were too far apart. I'm still looking for info on the watch.


----------



## cabfrank

Its probably worth closer to what he countered with. Maybe if you go up a little he will include servicing?


----------



## StufflerMike

mannal said:


> I made an offer and he countered. We were too far apart. I'm still looking for info on the watch.


Specs:

Case: Stainless Steel 316L, screw in crown, diameter: 40,5mm, lug to lug: 51mm height 12,5 mm, lug width: 20mm
Crystal: Saphire (both), top ar coated
Movement: ETA 2892-2 + Big Date module by Jaquet 3532
Strap (2002): full cut croc strap and Mühle deployant
WR: 100m


----------



## mannal

stuffler said:


> Specs:
> 
> Case: Stainless Steel 316L, screw in crown, diameter: 40,5mm, lug to lug: 51mm height 12,5 mm, lug width: 20mm
> Crystal: Saphire (both), top ar coated
> Movement: ETA 2892-2 + Big Date module by Jaquet 3532
> Strap (2002): full cut croc strap and Mühle deployant
> WR: 100m


Thanks again Mike. It seems odd that I can't find any end-user data on the watch. I'm interested in if it was it popular, were there only a few hundred made, what did they retail for and should I even bother.

Mannal


----------



## StufflerMike

mannal said:


> Thanks again Mike. It seems odd that I can't find any end-user data on the watch. I'm interested in if it was it popular, were there only a few hundred made, what did they retail for and should I even bother.
> 
> Mannal


The Teutonia is/was very popular that's why we had the re-edition which is commonly known as the Teutonia II. Price iirc in 2002 was about 1799 Euro.

There once was a Big Date as part of a special edition of 5 Mühle watches, the Robert Mühle Edition 1-5 (2005). 500 boxes have been sold.


----------



## mannal

I know we can't discuss valuation in detail but, is safe to assume the watch is not worth more then the original retail price of 1799 Euro? The strap is toast, the case needs to be buffed and it needs service.

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## StufflerMike

mannal said:


> I know we can't discuss valuation in detail but, is safe to assume the watch is not worth more then the original retail price of 1799 Euro? The strap is toast, the case needs to be buffed and it needs service.
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!


In Germany a used Teutonia I Big Date in overall good condition with papers and box (still) is from 1000 to 1350 Euro. The Teutonia II Big Date sells for more, of course.


----------



## mannal

Well, I'm going to pass on this one. Seller is expecting to get $1800 US with service and buffing.


----------



## mannal

This watch is like a magnet. My wife and I stopped in our local jewelers to take a second look. The owner was not in but we did get the chance to look at the watch and talk with another employee ( our trusted gemologist). She agrees that there are not many of these on the internet and it should clean-up nicely. Without violating forum rules, what is the best way to establish a ceiling when it comes to my offer? I know service will be $200 to $350. I think this will be a keeper not a flipper. I see minor scratches on both sides of the case, the band is shot and the crystal may have an issue at 6 o'clock. I believe the scratches and dirt can be easily removed. The rotor spins freely and it hand-winds with normal resistance. I comes with the box and manual. 

Thanks!

Mannal


----------



## cabfrank

We don't know, can't, or won't answer. $1800 sounds ridiculous to me. Only you can decide.


----------



## StufflerMike

I already gave a ballpark figure based on prices you would have to pay for a well kept one in Germany. Rest is up to you.


----------



## mannal

Thanks again Mike. I spent a few more hours researching and you initial info is pretty much all I have to go on. I'll be going back to my Jeweler on Tue to see if we can come to terms.



stuffler said:


> I already gave a ballpark figure based on prices you would have to pay for a well kept one in Germany. Rest is up to you.


----------



## rationaltime

mannal said:


> This watch is like a magnet. My wife and I stopped in our local jewelers to take a second look. The owner was not in but we did get the chance to look at the watch and talk with another employee ( our trusted gemologist). She agrees that there are not many of these on the internet and it should clean-up nicely. Without violating forum rules, what is the best way to establish a ceiling when it comes to my offer? I know service will be $200 to $350. I think this will be a keeper not a flipper. I see minor scratches on both sides of the case, the band is shot and the crystal may have an issue at 6 o'clock. I believe the scratches and dirt can be easily removed. The rotor spins freely and it hand-winds with normal resistance. I comes with the box and manual.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mannal


Rare does not equal valuable. When the market is small assigning a value
can be difficult. One way to find the value to you is to compare it to 
other watches you like. If you are not sure take some time to think
about it. Maybe some other watch will catch your eye.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mannal

I looked at other watches with the same movement, finish and band. That research resulted in two other watches being added to my wishlist. I like the watch so that increases it's value to me. Since I don't plan on flipping the watch, i'm not as concerned leaving room to make my money, if I flip it.

I think I have my number for next Tuesdays conversation. TBC

Thanks!



rationaltime said:


> Rare does not equal valuable. When the market is small assigning a value
> can be difficult. One way to find the value to you is to compare it to
> other watches you like. If you are not sure take some time to think
> about it. Maybe some other watch will catch your eye.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


----------

